# Ambulia stopped growing since planted



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

A few weeks back I purchased some Ambulia to use as a floating plant. It seemed to be doing really well and growing almost daily. After doing some recent rescaping and adding more gravel (I didn't have enough for my plants at first), I decided to plant the Ambulia in a bunch in the corner and let it grow out and fill that corner. Anyway, since I've planted it (over 2 weeks ago now), it's stopped growing. Is there something I'm doing wrong here? I'm thinking of just taking it out and letting it float again...


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

what kind of lighting,what size tank and do you use ferts?


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Right, sorry, here's some stats:

Size: 30 Litre (8 gallon) 
Substrate: White gravel 
Plants; Hygrophila, Ambulia, Bacopa and two Crypts
Lighting: 1.6 Watt LED block (28 LEDs) - lighting on 6 hours per day
Resident: Blue male VT, 6 Red Cherry Shrimp
Products used: Seachem Prime, Flourish Excel - both added in weekly 50% water change.

Thanks!


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I possibly under-dose the Excel, I am cautious using it with shrimp, although so far no problems.


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Excel should be dosed daily.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

increase light duration.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

It could just be standard Flourish, I'll check when I get home.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Plants left floating get a lot more light. I don't how to convert LED to CFL wattage, but that sounds low. Is it dying or just not growing much? How are your other plants doing?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

The light seems like a pretty weak one.  Even at the same brightness, I've found led to provide less useable lights to plants than cfls.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My ambulia grows ever so SLOWLY under a cfl light in my 3g. IME ambulia should be planted because it likes to spread it's roots under the gravel. As long as it's not melting/dying you should see some growth in a couple days. It took my clippings a while to establish themselves in the 3g like I said. They're a weed in my 5g though lol


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Nothing is dying, just not growing so much. I'll try leaving the lights on longer. I would upgrade my lighting but I have neither the time or the money.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

what tank do you have? there are many cheap lighting options out there. A 23w cfl light from the $2 store will do wonders for the tank


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a glass tank with a glass lid, so would need casing, frame to clip onto the tank and the light itself. Not sure if we have appropriate lighting for $2 in Melbourne...


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

do you have a desk lamp that might work for a temporary solution?


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Would that work? Would I use it as well as the LED?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

$2 stores sell bulbs for like $6 if i remember correctly. if you have a glass lid you can definitely get a clamp lamp/ desk lamp and sit it ontop  you can also take a look on gumtree.com.au, I got all my tanks and equipment off there ^__^ ?
DIY is also fun! I ended up building my own light for my 4 gallon by siliconing a glass light stand for a led ceiling light I got off ebay =D


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

a lot of people use desk lamps as a light source for nano tanks.you can move them closer or further away from the surface to play with light intensities.just make sure it will not tip over and into the aquarium.get a spiral cfl for it.5000-7000k,6500 is the most desirable.for an 8 gallon you would want a 15-20 watt bulb.this will give you low-medium light.start it further away and bring it closer until you find the desired intensity.it can be used as the only light source.desk lamps are also a favorite because of the low price in comparison to a lot of the aquarium lighting.


----------

